# new OPV for Royal Omani Navy nearing completion



## CougarKing (20 Jul 2009)

A nice looking vessel slowly takes shape.

http://www.solentwaters.co.uk/JAlbumnews/Recentnews/slides/BVT%20Oman.html 









> *Oman 1 on barge *
> 
> | Woolston Barge and Oman 1 shown shown here at the BVT works. BVT Group has a contract with the Government of Oman to supply three Ocean Patrol Vessels (OPVs) for the Royal Navy of Oman. *The lead ship, measured 100 meters in length, is scheduled for hand-over in early 2010, ----perhaps its early ---- to be followed by the other two delivered in six and 12 months intervals. * The program is valued at around £400 million over a five-year period, including initial support.-------Oman 01 was docked-down in 'C' Lock on 27 June. She will be floated-off Woolston and moved to No.14 Dock next weekend for fitting out work to continue. Due to be officially named later in July. | 26/06/09 19:25


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (20 Jul 2009)

A weapon whether a plane, ship or tank that looks good does not necessarily mean that its capable or reliable.


----------



## Occam (20 Jul 2009)

True, but a nice-looking ship which carries a 12-cell VL Mica launcher, MM40 Exocet Block 3 SSMs, an Oto Melara 76/62 Super Rapid gun, 2 MSI DS 30M 30 mm guns and MASS decoy system is probably quite capable, unless it was built by MIL Davie


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Jul 2009)

And a ship is only as good as its crew...the Omani Navy while ok, they are not by any means stellar performers.


----------



## CougarKing (1 Aug 2009)

Another update:



> First foreign warship built in Portsmouth launched
> 
> The first foreign fighting ship ever built in Portsmouth was launched at a lavish ceremony yesterday.
> In an event strewn with green, white and red flags and explosions of confetti, the most advanced warship of its kind in the world was formally named at BVT's shipbuilding facilities in Portsmouth Naval Base - as Royal Navy top brass, Arab royalty and hundreds of dockworkers looked on.
> ...


----------

